# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Information You Need to Know for Good Wine

## travelland

I love wine very much, especially the red.
I was at the Duty Free shops this morning walking around trying to buy some bottles to carry home with me.
I took some photos of real good wines - A - quality of course. 
One cost 1.743 euros a bottle, and the other one 1.234.   I wonder who drinks these wines.
I will try to find the photos and post them here tomorrow!

----------


## certvalue111

hello.. really very nice post.. thanks for sharing this useful information.. i really appreciate this...

----------


## TayRoughl

Travelers can get professional discussions on various beautiful places of world with visit of this site that keep allot. Students are improving their cheap essay writing uk skills with read of books. Don’t waste your health on wasted things.

----------

